# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  [Resolved] Scammed by beraaccounts

## r12221

Information
Scammed by Beraacounts (lied to me and stole my character
Purchase Date: 7/7/2020 (less than 24 hours after purchasing)
Date the problem began: 7/7/2020
Method of Contact Used (chat progam): Discord
Instant Messenger username of the person you're accusing: [not the display name, must be real username]


Other information:


DISPUTE Information
######################
Link of transaction thread (URL, Epicnpc thread): BeraAccounts.com | EpicNPC Marketplace
Approximate value of property: 327 Euro
Was Trade Guardian used? no


What is the dispute about? I got scammed by bera, lied to me and stole my money after we had an agreement.

Other details / notes:

So yesterday i purchased an in game character from this gentlemen and got the service done smoothly, what i realised after was i used a different credit card for the payment, i instantly went to the seller explaining what happened, thinking he will be able to refund the money back to my credit card and paying him with my other credit card, not knowing he had a different thought in this head thinking i would scam him. That isn't the issue anymore, meanwhile me arguing with him for a refund with less than 24 hours of the purchase thinking he would help, _tells me give me back the account so i can issue a refund as told in the screenshot, so i give him the username, password and security question. Meanwhile he goes in changes all the data in the account comes back to me and tells me i'm keeping the account safe from you and not issuing a refund_. i ask him politely to please issue me a refund without any hectic problems. he denies and lies about me threatening him and where u can see in the screenshot i say if u wont deal with it the proper way i can contact paypal regarding this matter and he takes that as threatening me and takes his account back without issuing a refund. looking at it now who is trying to scam who exactly. i told him i will even cover the price of transferring his account back but he still denies. so now after all this arguments he takes back his account which i paid for and still keeps my money after telling me i will issue a refund when u give me back the account. In the pictures i'm named Coffee Bean and him BERAccounts

Proof

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## BERAccounts

You have purchased an account from another seller via my channel. You paid directly to him and he moved character to the brand new account that is made by you. Delivery has been done as promised and you paid nearly half of the total amount as 300/625 Euro (Payment Plan). 

You told me that you did a payment with wrong card which is definately understandable from my aspect. I told you ''Send the money from your other card then my seller can refund first payment to you.'' but you have refused to do that. I would never let my seller perform a refund if you still keep the product under your possession. Then you asked for a refund and I contacted with my seller regarding your request which is refused by him. After that, you threatened us with doing forced-refund via Paypal. (No need to mention about your countless excuses for get a refund.)

I tried to help you since the day 1 but you tried to abuse my service and vendor. I had to take account from your hands because I cannot risk my provider. He doesn't accept your refund request and I have literally no reason to pay 300 Euro from my pocket in this case.

There won't be any refund since product has been delivered as promised and seller have every right to decline your request. I am keeping this account under my possession and I will deliver account back after full payment has been done. You still have to pay 325 Euro.

----------


## r12221

you agree'd to giving me a refund and in exchange giving you the account back and said i will not bother me anymore and still kept my money and the account back.
so in Hines sight you are trying to scam me and even offered me a 50% discount, so you are telling me i can offer you a 50% discount but not a 100%.
your lying.

----------


## r12221

Imgur: The magic of the Internet


so you say i can offer you a 50% discount but the seller is saying no i will no offer a refund.
your lying.
your just trying to make the most out of it.
next time you say something dont change the narrative.
you said give me the account and i will give you ur refund back.
simple as.

----------


## BERAccounts

I will upload screenshots soon. Your story is fake.

----------


## r12221

i have a dispute with NPC and this is what they had to say. 

Scammed by BERAaccounts | EpicNPC Marketplace

you can take a look for ur self.
He clearly states a verbal agreement and the takes back his product and keeps the money and says i'm trying to keep the account safe from you.
in the beginning he even agree's to a 50% refund where i strongly disagree for a product that didn't even last 8 hours with me.
but then realises im not accepting a 50% refund and goes with the owner doesn't want a refund. 
he's been pema banned on npc. that shows a lot. 
he scammed someone in 22nd of june and is still trying to do it again.
this time im standing against it like everyone should against these people.

----------


## BERAccounts

1- Agreed Amount was 625 Euro, not 300 Euro (+Fees):
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

---

2- You purchased this product from another seller via my channel and you paid to the seller directly (I have no profit on this deal):

Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

---

3- Here is our real conversation:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet (I offered you 275 Euro Store Credit for this. But you were desperately trying to use my TOS for get a refund. It shows you had no intention of finalizing this deal.)

https://imgur.com/undefined (Your Credit Card Excuse for get a refund.)

https://imgur.com/sguBNtS (After I refuse your refund request, you are threatening us with a forced-chargeback.)

https://imgur.com/VxYXebF (I've offered you %50 refund because seller declined your refund request and 'I did this refund offer from my own pocket.' If you don't pay that 625 Euro, someone else needs to pay for it.)

https://imgur.com/cgPAQeQ (After you said that you are going to do a forced-refund few times, I had no option to take the account and keep it safe until you finalize your agreement and pay 625 Euro as total.)

----

Like I said to you before, I haven't returned this account to the seller. I am keeping it under my possession until you make full-payment. Afterwards, account will be delivered to you. He doesn't wants to refund to you and I have no reason to lose 625 Euro just because of you. You clearly miss-inform people with your dispute message. Your story is half-told.

I trusted you with accepting you to a payment plan and delivered account to you without receiving the full payment. But you decided to abuse that.

—

Edit: I also contacted with EpicNPC and he told me that he won't review the case on EpicNPC and we have to solve this on Ownedcore.

----------


## r12221

i've never even had the chance to talk to the seller, how do i even know if the seller is actually in this or even ur acting as the seller. 
the whole agreement was with me and you.
the seller didnt even had a chance to talk to me
dont even use the seller as an excuse, how do i even know if the seller is actually him.
you are trying to back up a seller which is not even involved in this conversation.

----------


## r12221

offer me a 50% refund from your money.
so you are willing to lose money for this deal.
clearly u have an agreement with the seller or yourself to try to get the best out of this deal.
and after all this your still trying to so hard to get it.
when someone makes a verbal agreement and gives you part of his deal you are supposed to full fill that agreement. and do act like you cant get the account back its very simple and ur used to it just contact blizzard and tell them the account has been illegally stolen and u will get it back.
you are just trying to get as much money as possible from it and still keep the account.
ffs who even says i'll pay my own money. you clearly are trolling my friend.

----------


## r12221

and so far the epicnpc admin he clearly states u have had multiple accusations of similar scams where u can read here Scammed by BERAaccounts | EpicNPC Marketplace.
why dont upload a pic of the epic npc saying he wont review, he already took his actions by perma banning you. so dont even try to do it here.

----------


## r12221

why the fuck would you even pay from your own money if your just the middleman, extra change in ur bank account?
or ur just trying to force something.
crooked move from you. it proves that there is something behind closed doors that u have an agreement with the seller (if he actually is the seller or u pretending to be the seller) to have a win/win situation for both of u and me just to lose money.

at the end of the day u asked me to give back the account in return for a refund, if thats not forceful handicap move i dont know what is u cant simply ask for something and just say im keeping it safe with me. 
you are not even the owner of the account why are u having control of the account. it doesn't make any sense. clearly you are playing this game where u are trying to scam me for as much money as possible.

----------


## BERAccounts

You haven't mentioned about payment plan that we agreed on. You are acting like you did payment in full but for some reason, I took this account from your hand. In reality, I took this account under my possession because you were acting suspicious and threatening my seller with performing a forced-refund. It is not allowed in any reselling platform. If you would decided to walk away without paying rest of the amount, seller couldn't restore his character back. It is my responsibility to protect buyer or seller if it is needed. 

---

When I realized you are not honest, I just wanted to close this with minimum loss for myself and seller. Temporarily lost 150 Euro is better than losing 325 Euro + 625 Euro worth of character in my eyes. I could also restore my funds after sell this character to another customer. I even offered you 275 Euro store credits for this product. Weren't you going to purchase another 1750 Euro worth of product after I perform a refund? Then why you refused 275 Euro store credit? It shows you were using this 1750 Euro account as a bait for create illussion of 'Just refund me, I will pay more to you.' and get your money back. These screenshots proves you did this intentionally and you immediately told me that you will issue this on Paypal if I don't refund.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----

Yes, I had to tell you that I will do a refund for restore access to the account. At this point, it is called as preventing from fraud. I secured this account before you started Paypal dispute so even if you would have won the dispute, we wouldn't lose more than Paypal refund fees. 

---

Delivery has been done flawlessly by seller and everything was as described. I told you countless times that he declined your refund request which was purely his right to do it. Then you started threatening my seller with forced-refund. If you would be seller in this case, I would do same thing for protect you too. 

---

I trusted you and did my delivery before you made payment in full. But you tried to abuse that so I am just being sure about my seller won't lose his character even if you succeed on Paypal dispute. Also I don't believe that you will send missing 325 Euro at this point. But if you decide to do that, I can gladly deliver account back to you. All I am trying is, keeping both side safe in the end. Seller cannot restore his account while it is under my possession and you cannot ran away with taking everything for yourself.

---

In any perspective, you are the problem here. But I repeat one more time, if you pay total amount to the seller, I will gladly deliver account back to you. If you have no intention of doing the payment, then that means you void terms of my payment plan. Everybody knows that I always do my refunds and never fraud people. If Ownedcore moderators finds a fair way to solve this dispute, I will follow their decision.

Best Regards

----------


## r12221

You have been banned from Epic NPC Core what are you talking about, u are fraud and well known one.
if had respected your customers and dealt with them in a professional way.
And u cant speak for someone else, if the owner wants to talk he knows where to contact me, stop making ur self look like the innocent person here.
you've been caught so many times and recently scammed a person on Epic NPCon the 22nd of June as said in Epic NPC.
you are still trying to make.
and for you to say im a scammer you can contact blazzingboost and g2g to see how my reputation is with them. 
i've dealt with almost all the biggest websites and your calling me a scam, u can clearly see i even mentioned i will even take cost of the transfer your character back to you.
your are trying so hard to change the narrative and not once have i been disrespectful to you.
But assuming that someone will just scam you i would've not even mention the refund if i wanted to scam you i would've just spoke to paypal.
but i came to you respectfully you can clearly see in the chat.
and after everything u are deleting chats on discord to avoid all ur trash comments.

----------


## r12221

you cant assume to come to a buyer and tell him send the account back and i'll refund you, thats just illegal use of force to just claim u are in the safe side, what about my money?
so to you making sure ur account is safe is good but the customers money its fine right?

----------


## r12221

u cant even reply on epic npc, while banned and having a reputation of multiple scams. 

BeraAccounts.com | EpicNPC Marketplace - this is him banned 

SCAMMER WARNING!!!! This guy is a big scammer. I bought an account from him which was under a fake nickname which then got recalled. BERA is acting like a child telling me I'm dumb and blocked me. DO NOT BUY FROM HIM AT ALL! | EpicNPC Marketplace - this is his latest scam.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet - this is the response of Epic NPC Admin 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet - this is what the Epic NPC admin actions taken, not my words the epic npc admin.

----------


## BERAccounts

My suspension has no relations with fraud. It has been applied for being middleman to name change services and I will be unbanned at 19th of this month. 

People like you, always acting similar. I have been disputed maybe 4 times in past 2.5 years and all of them were happened in short period of time. Because people loves to burden their mistakes to other people for minimize their loss. If someone sees a dispute that ended up with refund, they want to shoot their last bullet before leave the field which is understandable. What you can lose for lying or trying to bend the truth in this situation? 

I am just securing this product till everything goes crystal clear and moderators decide what we can do about that. If you would be on opposite side, I would do that for protect you aswell. Seller doesn't have any obligations to perform a refund after a successful trade. If he doesn't wants to cancel the agreement, you have no power for make him to do it by force. After finalize your payment, you are free to receive your account as you wish. 


Also My FAQ States:

1- Payment plans cannot be cancelled, reversed or changed. individuals who starts the payment plan, obliged to finalize the purchase. In cases of failed payments on planned schedule, we will repossess the account and there won't be any type of partial or full refund.

2- We are able to cancel payment plans and repossess the account anytime against fraud attempts. In these type of cases, there won't be any type of partial of full refund.

----------


## r12221

The whole point in this is u verbally accepting a refund and telling me i will refund you once you give me back the account. And after doing it . U keep the account and money, dont bring the seller into this. I’ve never even talked to the seller its between me and u. Dont act like the middleman. U have the account on ur website And u dealt with it, end of discussion. I will let the admin review this and take actions. Your just repeating some non sense and making up stuff.

----------


## r12221

And thats so irrelevant and if i tell you give me the account and i’ll send you the money. And i dont send you the money whats that considered as?

----------


## r12221

You are a fraud, the actions have been taking in epicnpc im just waiting for the same action to be taken here and dont make up stuff like u had only 4 accusations against you the admin over at epic noc even stated u had 3 incidents regarding scams in the past 2 months. 
Im stating facts.

----------


## r12221

And just to prove to you this is what he had to say

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

And my last thing for you this the next time u agree and u tell ur customer to give back the product and issue a refund. Not stand by that.
That is the biggest sign of fraud i’ve seen.
First u agree to a 50% but then u realize i wont accept and u go ahead and say the seller doesnt want a refund.
The seller isnt even part of this.
You are just making up stuff from your head.
The seller has no take on what happened. Ur just saying he said this or he said that.
No proof nothing .
Word by word you verbally agreed to returning back ur account and not have anything to do with me, but then suddenly decide to not stand by it just wait.
Life doesn’t simply work like this and i will make sure that no one ever buys from you ever again.
You can even keep ur word on this how are customers supposed to trust you.
No one is supposed to trust a person like you.
Your a disgrace to this community, just trying and begging for every single piece of money you can get u hand on.
But im just going to let it all in the hands of the admins and the other will be with paypal. 
Have a good night

----------


## r12221

And if u think u are getting unbanned anytime soon, not that fast. 
The admin has read what i have to say, when u come to me and say i will offer u a 50% refund, but a 100% u can even when i just bought the account and it hasn’t even been 24 hours and u suddenly think its ok for you to offer me a 50% but 100% is not eligible and ur willing to give 50% of ur money and lose in a deal where u are just a middleman? Bro this is complete bullshit. U are the seller u are the owner and u are making everything up its all just a scam.

----------


## ev0

@BERAccounts

So you got the account back, and haven't refunded him? is this what I've read so far?

----------


## BERAccounts

> @BERAccounts
> 
> So you got the account back, and haven't refunded him? is this what I've read so far?


Product is still on a payment plan. He currently paid 300 Euro of the total amount which is 625 Euro. Every customer is obligated to follow our TOS regarding payment plans if they want to use it. 
TOS: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

I told him clearly that 'We won't accept your refund request. Seller did his delivery in flawless form and account has been delivered as promised without any missing components.' 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHOLE TIMELINE:

1- Buyer says he is very happy with our service and product has been delivered as promised. [ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ]

2- Buyer sends me a message at 2AM and asks if he can purchase another character instead of Mage. [ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ] 

3- Buyer acts like he wants to purchase another account but I need to make him a Paypal refund first. I told him that I will count your Mage as 275 Euro discount on his next purchase because if we refund, fees will be applied so he will receive around 275 Euro. [ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ]

4- He came up with a credit card excuse which is completely non-sense and everybody can see that. I clearly state that 'He paid to the seller and we cannot refund this product.' then he immediately says 'He will issue it to Paypal'. [ https://imgur.com/hVOBXfw ] 

5- After a short period of time, buyer tried to use my TOS regarding for get a refund which proves his credit card excuse was a lie, all he was trying to do is restore funds from my seller. After this point, I've realized this person is not stable and honest. For close this issue without any further problems, I made him an offer as '275 Euro Store Credits' for Mage which is refused by him. He is asking for a refund and he says that by himself. So there was no credit card issue or repayment like he claims. [ https://imgur.com/nDFbzle ] 

6- He keeps sticking with his Credit Card excuse and claims that he cannot send money from his other card to this card. So only way is me performing a refund for solve his credit card problem. He also says clearly, if I don't accept his refund request, he will contact with Paypal and get his money by force. [ https://imgur.com/sguBNtS ]

7- I offer him %50 Cash Refund from my own pocket for close this deal and seperate our ways. It can be considered as buyback since product was half-property of buyer at that point. He refused this offer too. [https://imgur.com/VxYXebF ] 

8- He keeps pushing and pushing with a forced-refund request and I am started to getting annoyed. He mentions about 'Contacting with Paypal for perform a forced-refund for third time.' I have to remind that, he still have Mage under his possession at this moment.

9- After that point, I had to take account back for protect my seller because buyer clearly has no intention of paying the missing 325 Euro and it is literally a forced-refund request. Like I said few times before, I am keeping this product under my possession for secure both sides. When he pays in full, he will take ownership of this product back. If he doesn't wants to pay the rest of the amount, then that counts as voiding my TOS.

10- Agreed Amount was 625 Euro, not 327 Euro. [ https://imgur.com/0CqWbje ]


I don't respect to people who is trying to take advantage of other people. I repossessed this account for protect my seller from a fraud attempt. Like I said many times before, after buyer pays in full, I will deliver account back to him. Seller doesn't wants to take refund on this trade. Delivery has been done as promised and character has been moved to an account which was created by the buyer. 

I am here to follow your decision @Evo .

----------


## r12221

@Evo the seller has never contacted me nor has he spoke once in this deal, this bera guy is making sure he brings the seller into this but not a single discussion was made with the seller. Everything was done between me and this bera guy, the other thing that makes it more weird to read is that u can clearly see he is willing to offer a 50% discount in the beginning but no offer a 100% discount. But then he realizes there is no point an goes ahead with the seller not accepting a refund.
Im telling you he has nothing else but the seller says this the seller says that.
The deal is with me and him the seller has nothing to do with it.
At the end he asked for the account in exchange of a refund and i gave it back and expected the same.

----------


## r12221

and him using me as bait and telling me to give back the account andi i'll issue a refund but thene tells me im keeping the account safe from you, is the biggest BS i've seen.
you can assume u can just lie to a customer and just move on like nothing is going on.
i asked clearly for a refund he once says 50% ok then moves with sure give back the account and i will give u refund and have nothing to do with you. - Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## r12221

you never have respect to ur customers how can someone trust you when you cant stand by ur word.
u can instantly assume someone is a scammer but offering someone 50% then saying the seller doesnt want a refund clearly states u are trying to get the most out of this deal.

----------


## BERAccounts

> the seller has never contacted me nor has he spoke once in this deal, this bera guy is making sure he brings the seller into this but not a single discussion was made with the seller. Everything was done between me and this bera guy.


If delivery has been done as promised, you cannot return it back unless product has missing components. It doesn't even matter who you bought this account from. If you started to a payment plan with my vendor, you are obligated to finalize it simple as that. Also timestamps proves that you purchased it from another seller via my channel.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----





> the other thing that makes it more weird to read is that u can clearly see he is willing to offer a 50% discount in the beginning but no offer a 100% discount. But then he realizes there is no point an goes ahead with the seller not accepting a refund.


Screenshots proves that I offered you ''%100 Store Credit as Discount for Your Next Purchase'' and %50 Cash Refund'. Seller or I have no obligations to perform a refund to you. If you can ask, we can refuse that request. If you want to cancel your payment plan, it is totally your responsibility. I have very clear terms when it comes to that. 

---




> At the end he asked for the account in exchange of a refund and i gave it back and expected the same.


You mentioned about Paypal chargeback 3 times before this happened. After this point, it is called avoiding from a fraud attempt. If you can say that you will dispute my seller on Paypal if we don't refund, I can simply say that I will refund for restore the product for safety of my seller.

—

Actually what is happening is, you are trying to cancel your payment plan with using various excuses for it. When I refuse your request, you are forcing a refund via Paypal and I reposses our product for safety till full payment is done.

What you claim is, you paid in full. After that, you offered account back to me “politely” and I took account back for no reason and didn’t refunded to you.

Your claim is simply full of lies and miss-directions.

----------


## r12221

i mentioned paypal cuz u offer me 50% discount first clearly shows something. then you go along with sure i will refund you just give me back the account.
the seller has nothing to do with it, you can lie to a customer then say its for my sellers protection. doest work like that even if i contacted paypal u could still return the character, your just trying to make ur self look like ur being innocent but u aren't you lied to me and now at the end of all this everything is clear, you have the account back with my money too, im not going to go forward with this anymore nor respect, no honesty and no sense of humor whats so ever.
i'll let the admin take over from here.

----------


## r12221

and when you tell a customer return the account and i will issue a refund you are obligated to give the customer a refund after getting your product back not keep the product and the money.

----------


## ev0

@BERAccounts

Please answer the question. Does the customer have the account? I don't care about refund policy right now because you claimed you were middleman. Your refund policy is nullified.

You said:

> When I realized you are not honest, I just wanted to close this with minimum loss for myself and seller.

This to me sounds like you were acting as middleman, not as the seller.

----------


## r12221

@ev0 just to point out that the whole transaction didnt even last 8 hours and he already offers me a 50% discount, just use common sense why would someone give 50% of the money from is own pocket to close the deal? people are not that stupid.

----------


## BERAccounts

> Does the customer have the account?


No, I have the account under my possession for safety purposes. If he says that he will pay rest of the total amount which is 325 Euro, I can gladly deliver account back to him.






> When I realized you are not honest, I just wanted to close this with minimum loss for myself and seller.
> 
> This to me sounds like you were acting as middleman, not as the seller.


If he does a forced-refund or decides to ran away without paying the missing 325 Euro, someone else needs to pay for that amount to the seller. In this case, it is me. I haven't made any profit from this deal and I haven't got any fees for middlemanship either. I was just helping out to a long-term customer of mine. 

What I want to know is, will he pay rest of the missing amount to my customer. I also want to be sure he won't do a forced-refund after he receives the account back. Other than that, I have no problem with delivering account back to him.

----------


## D3Boost

BERAccounts you took the account back, why are you keeping his money? From what I understand, he didn't even play the account. I don't see why you wouldn't issue a full refund since you already took the account back.

I am not going to keep arguing as it seems like there's a new report against you every week.

Please issue a full refund.

----------


## BERAccounts

> BERAccounts you took the account back, why are you keeping his money?


I don't have his money. He mentioned about forced-refund via Paypal 3 times if my seller won't do a refund to him. I had no other option to secure the product before my customer loses his money and his account at same time.

----------


## BERAccounts

> @ev0 just to point out that the whole transaction didnt even last 8 hours and he already offers me a 50% discount, just use common sense why would someone give 50% of the money from is own pocket to close the deal? people are not that stupid.


I have no obligations to refund to you after a delivery successfully done. I can do any offer I want for buy this product back from you. 8 hours or 8 weeks doesn't matter.

----------


## D3Boost

Please issue a full refund, whether it's you or your friend or whoever it is. You're the one who was conducting the transaction, you are responsible.

----------


## BERAccounts

My Answer is Down Below.

----------


## BERAccounts

Person has started a forced-refund on Paypal yesterday. I was right to take account under my possession with predict that is going to happen to my customer. He already escalated it to Paypal yesterday without waiting any forum decisions.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## r12221

please screenshot what time i had used the paypal refund, you can clearly see i did it after you told me to give back the account for a refund, as u said you were scared for your account and i was scared for my money, so that point is irrelevant. and i clearly stated in paypal that u offered me a refund then lied to me.

----------


## D3Boost

> Person has started a forced-refund on Paypal yesterday. I was right to take account under my possession with predict that is going to happen to my customer. He already escalated it to Paypal yesterday without waiting any forum decisions.
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet


No you were not right as you took the account back so there's absolutely no reason to keep the money.

----------


## BERAccounts

> No you were not right as you took the account back so there's absolutely no reason to keep the money.


Don't you realize that he is doing that for not to pay rest of the missing amount which is 325 Euro? If he would start that dispute when we refused to refund to him, who would pay for our loss? He clearly stated 3 times that if we don't refund to his credit card, he will dispute us on Paypal and take his money. This happened before I had account under my possession.

But when I protect my customer and myself from losing total of 325/350 Euro + 625 Euro worth of character as total, that becomes my fault?

Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

I didn't had account under my possession when he mentioned about these forced-refunds. You guys are missing that point. I had every right to take it under my possession no matter what I needed to do for prevent from a fraud case. I always told him that if he wants to pay the rest of the amount, I can gladly deliver his account back anytime he wants.

----------


## BERAccounts

This is happening for second time. I don't want to be responsible because of people with bad intentions but also I cannot let my customers down either. If someone threatens a customer of mine, I cannot just sit back and let him lose his years and years of hardwork. 

But me acting like this, gave me a lot of headache in past past few months. Because let's be honest, who opens a dispute, %99 of the time wins and thousands of dispute archieves on various platforms proves my claims. Why? Because being a buyer is very easy. If you successfully paid for something as a buyer, literally everything else is seller's responsibility. Buyer can bend the truth with hiding informations or trying to benefit for himself because he have nothing else to prove other than a payment paper. I've tried to secure my vendor against these type of issues but there is always a gap that can be voided and after that, everything turns against me immediately. I even did refund to fraudster in the past because decision was against my favor. Then most of them have been caught and banned for doing exact same thing to other people too. I think that sellers should deserve a little bit more respect and they need to be able to protect themselves in these type of situations. A lot of seller is afraid to use Paypal and deal with customers that they doesn't know. Because these type of people doesn't care about if they are banned on forums or not. They just try to benefit for themselves without working for it. But sellers like me working in these platforms and following their rules for being able to stay active there. 

I have never been disputed in my career till past 3 months. But when I realized that it is nearly impossible to win a dispute as a seller, even myself started to scare from these sections. Because no matter what buyer accepts before deal, they doesn't count on dispute sections at all. Seller literally has no power on these dispute sections. For example this person threatening us with doing forced-refunds '3 times while he have ownership of the account'. He doesn't says that he still owes 325 Euro to the seller. But when I try to secure my seller with getting this account from hands of a sketchy person till full payment is made, we immediately become responsible. Imagine, buyer can be threatening seller with Paypal disputes if they doesn't want to refund their money. Why? Because they have changed their mind. But if a seller takes action for protect himself, he literally can't do anything. My seller should lose his money or account for this dispute being winnable for us. I literally say 'Finalize your payment and I will deliver your account back, no need to worry about seller because he doesn't have access to your account.' But result is, him being able to get a full refund and a broken payment plan agreement. No need to mention about him being create this account with his own details and own IP. He can even restore this account without even break a sweat after he took his money. What exactly I earn or he loses if he gets banned on a forum that he just registered days ago? 

It is very easy way to deal with problems. Buyer doesn't even gets questioned at all and there is always something that makes seller responsible. So let's think about this with a bigger scale. Buyer can enter to a payment plan with doing a partial payment. He can play with the account for days to months till he gets bored & till they doesn't want it anymore. Then he can find an excuse for break the agreement or he can just force for a refund to get his money back. Since when seller takes action for protect himself, that makes him automatically guilty. What can a seller do for prevent from these type of situations? Because buyer is clearly abusing this method right there. 

Like I said, I have no profit or benefit on this deal. I just intended to keep product safe untill everything gets solved. It was obvious that he was going to initiate a Paypal dispute as a daylight from his attitude. Does this guy looks like he was going to honour the agreement? Let's be honest he wasn't at all. I have people who is missing their deadlines with months. Do I repossess their accounts? Of course not. Because I trust to them. But this guy has a potential of being a fraudster. That's why even tho it is was not my product, I wanted to secure my seller. 

I always respect to this website since I become a brand because of this website. Ownedcore was my starting point and it has a different spot in my heart. Like you know, I always tried to contribute to website with being able to work in there if there is an open position. I have also respected to decision of the moderators and followed them in the past. I will of course make my seller follow that decision aswell. I contacted with him about refund request again and he will try to do it before tomorrow.


Also a Quick Screenshot: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## D3Boost

So you have 2 options:

1) Fully refund the customer

2) Allow him to pay with another Credit Card and give him the account (if customer agrees)

----------


## r12221

i no longer want to interact with him, he has my account, i'll just have my refund.
i want to part ways i cant trust him.

----------


## r12221

it would be much appreciated if he just refund me and we can part ways and end it on good terms.  :Smile:

----------


## BERAccounts

The whole chaos has been started because buyer decided to purchase something that he doesn't wanted. I don't want to involve to any type of agreement with this problematic person after this point. Full refund will be issued to the buyer today. But I want my seller to keep a portion of money for his expenses. I also want to add a negative feedback to his profile for abusing our payment plan agreement and spreading fake accusations if it is possible.

- 25 Euro for Character Transfer [ Back to the His Account ]
- Paypal Fees %8.39 of the Total Amount for Paypal Fees [ %8.39 of the Total Amount as %4.40 for International Payment Fees and %3.99 Currency Conversion Fees ]

which is total of 50,17 Euro. Buyer's Paypal account was USD and he paid to an EUR wallet. He also used Goods & Services.

----------


## D3Boost

Please just tell your guy to click on the transaction and click "refund", that's all. You don't need to deduct fees or whatever, just click refund and PayPal will take care of everything.

----------


## r12221

Thats all i ask, thank you.
After all this he is still trying to make anything possible to get some money.

----------


## BERAccounts

Since buyer is disputed us on Paypal, we can only refund while dispute is active. In this case, Paypal cuts fees from the seller, not from the buyer.


-------------




> Thats all i ask, thank you.
> After all this he is still trying to make anything possible to get some money.


He did his delivery as promised. If you want to break the agreement, you will be the one who needs to be charged for extra expenses. He have zero reason to pay from his pocket for you.

----------


## r12221

You can still refund it this is not the first time i’ve done this its still eligible for a refund and it states on paypal not even 48 hours has gone by

----------


## r12221

Bro u took back your account, its in ur hands ffs. 
When will this end just give me my refund dude and let me move on.
Stop this behavior

----------


## r12221

+ in my country friends & family isnt supported by paypal. Another lie.

----------


## BERAccounts

> You can still refund it this is not the first time i’ve done this its still eligible for a refund and it states on paypal not even 48 hours has gone by


You saying that is very ironic to be honest. He will perform the refund when he is home.

----




> + in my country friends & family isnt supported by paypal. Another lie.


If it is caused by your location, you need to pay for that. Why my customer is paying just because you live in a country that has no F&F option?

----

Refund will be issued as 275 Euro then Paypal will cut his %8.39 before money goes back to you. @D3Boost is it fair?

----------


## D3Boost

Please issue a refund for the transaction. Do NOT cut fees as PayPal will take care of that.

Simply tell you guy to click the refund button.

----------


## BERAccounts

> Please issue a refund for the transaction. Do NOT cut fees as PayPal will take care of that.
> Simply tell you guy to click the refund button.


What I am trying to say is, character has been moved to another account. Seller needs to move it back to his account and in this case, service costs 25 Euro. Does seller or buyer covers that cost? 

Because buyer paid 300 Euro and seller paid 25 Euro for character transfer. So in reality, buyer paid 275 Euro.

He will refund when he is home.

----------


## r12221

Just refund it man stop please

----------


## D3Boost

> What I am trying to say is, character has been moved to another account. Seller needs to move it back to his account and in this case, service costs 25 Euro. Does seller or buyer covers that cost?
> 
> He will refund when he is home.


If you moved the character and paid for the transfer then yes he'll have to cover the cost and you can deduct it.

----------


## r12221

I paid for the fee’s the first time

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

This is 300 + 27 fees for the transfer

----------


## D3Boost

Yes so the character transfer fee is non refundable. Please refund the amount for the account itself as agreed upon.

----------


## BERAccounts

You are pathetic. 27 Euro was for Paypal fees, not for character transfer.

I sent a message to seller. I will update after refund has been issued.

----------


## r12221

Imgur: The magic of the Internet - this is what he's telling me atm.

i still dont understand where is the confusion in this.

----------


## r12221

And stop spamming me on discord, you can tell me anything you want here. Let the admins see what you are exactly saying please.

----------


## r12221

i blocked you from discord, we can continue discussing here.

----------


## BERAccounts

Since your dispute amount is 327 Euro, when we refund as 275 Euro, it comes you as an offer. You need to accept the offer and close the dispute. That's what it says on the screenshot.

----------


## r12221

bro paypal doesn't work like that, you can offer a refund from the whole amount, why are you even offering me 275?

----------


## BERAccounts

327-27= 300 Euro after sending fees deducted.
300-25= 275 Euro after character transfer cost deducted.

You have disputed seller for 327 Euro. When we try to refund as 275 Euro, it comes to you as an offer since it is a partial-payment. So you need to accept that partial refund offer on Paypal and refund will be issued automatically.

how do'-'i'-'accept'-'or'-'refuse'-'a'-'partial'-'refund

----------


## r12221

im done with you im going to let the admin deal with you im done with this.
im not responding to you anymore

----------


## BERAccounts

This is their decision. Read what they have told.

You paid via USD wallet to an Euro wallet which has %3.99 Paypal Exchange Fees. Also you paid as G&S and that means additional %4.4 International Payment Fees. If you used your credit card while doing the payment, it also has additional Service Fees. In the end, seller received flat 300 Euro from that 327 Euro payment. Then he initiated character transfer to your account which costs 25 Euro on Blizzard Store. 

So refund amount is 275 Euro. If you are the one who breaks the agreement by force, that means you are responsible to cover these fees, not seller.

----------


## r12221

Imgur: The magic of the Internet - admin had his word, dont talk to me about it. 

Are you not respecting the admins decisions ?

----------


## BERAccounts

You are getting more and more problematic and pathetic. I shouldn't deal with you at first place. Agreed amount was 300 Euro for starting payment. You have paid 327 Euro and seller received 300 Euro. He initiated a transfer which costs 25 Euro and that makes 275 Euro as total refund amount. 

Are you expecting seller to cover these fees? Sorry to say but you are a joke. He did his delivery as described and you are the one who breaks the agreement, not him. You are responsible to cover these additional fees. 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet [Character transfer will be deducted by moderator's decision.]
Imgur: The magic of the Internet [Moderator says agreed amount for account itself should be refunded which is 300 Euro.]

----------


## r12221

I have started the dispute on paypal, how it logical that you get to see the results and i dont?
bro stop scamming, in that payment you said 27 euros for fee's you even agreed to paypal not being friends and family, thats not my issue.
you cant speak for paypal it self, it still saying under review on paypal. 
stop trying to bait yourself with any amount of money you can get your hands on.
simple as that.
the full refund is required without any deductions. you can clearly see on the screenshots.

----------


## r12221

you are a sick person and desperate for money, why didnt u write the messages on the forum instead coming to me on discord.
why hide stuff when everything is shown.
the admin can have the final word in this.
you absolute sick person. no wonder you are getting banned and disputes every forum you go to.
have some shame atleast.

----------


## r12221

Imgur: The magic of the Internet - no bullshit no nothing.

----------


## BERAccounts

Then people says that I am acting so hard and disrespectful to the people who disputed me. How an individual can stand compassionate and calm while trying to solve a dispute against someone like you? I won't send any other replies to your messages. I hope @D3Boost will give you an update regarding their current decision tomorrow.

Have a wonderful and lovely night.

----------


## BERAccounts

[Double Post]

----------


## D3Boost

Was payment sent as G&S? If yes, then BERAccounts please refund the exact amount that you see in the dispute minus the $25 transfer fee. Stop deducting the PayPal fees as they will be calculated and refunded to you

----------


## BERAccounts

There is a reason I say “300+27” rather than “327”. He pays for the Paypal fees, not the buyer. 

On Paypal refunds, seller is getting charged for the fees. We can try to refund as 300 but if seller is charged for fees, I want buyer to pay missing amount to the seller afterwards. He needs to go to resolution center and make a counter offer as 300 Euro so seller can accept that.

Quote From Paypal: When a seller issues a partial or full refund to a buyer via PayPal, the fees paid by the seller to PayPal will no longer be returned to the seller.

----------


## Bon

> Was payment sent as G&S? If yes, then BERAccounts please refund the exact amount that you see in the dispute minus the $25 transfer fee. Stop deducting the PayPal fees as they will be calculated and refunded to you



In fairness, paypal recently updated their policies and the fees are not returned on a refund so it would leave the seller out of pocket.

----------


## r12221

this is a complete lie, I've recently refunded to a friend of mine, and paypal don't cut any fee's.
the admin has to take serious actions about this, he is still not respecting the admins decision.
+ he is trying to dispute it on paypal instead of refunding.

----------


## BERAccounts

So you are saying that Paypal’s official page lies about their own refund policy? Looks like you have a serious lying habit. Better fix it before it effects you life in a worse way.

Most likely D3Boost wasn’t aware of recent Paypal changes. In his words, he was thinking that sending fees will be refunded to the seller after process is completed. So he was also saying that you will be the one who pays for the Paypal fees.

Refund request sent as 275 Euro via Paypal. All you need to do is accept it on resolution center and refund will be initiated automatically.

----------


## r12221

bro you clearly dont understand the concept of a refund, you dont offer a refund. you just click on the transaction of the payment and click refund there is no offer.
stop embarrassing ur self

----------


## D3Boost

PayPal won't return the fees paid by the seller. But you already charged him extra to cover those fees.

You made him pay 300 EUR and 27 EUR to cover the PayPal fees. And I don't even think the fees were 27 EUR because I've dealt with PayPal for almost 10 years and never had a case where PayPal charged almost a 9% fee as you mention.

Please show me a screenshot of the transaction on PayPal where it shows the fees you paid.

----------


## BERAccounts

> PayPal won't return the fees paid by the seller. But you already charged him extra to cover those fees.
> 
> You made him pay 300 EUR and 27 EUR to cover the PayPal fees. And I don't even think the fees were 27 EUR because I've dealt with PayPal for almost 10 years and never had a case where PayPal charged almost a 9% fee as you mention.
> 
> Please show me a screenshot of the transaction on PayPal where it shows the fees you paid.


Buyer is from UAE and he paid to France which counts as International Payment. Fee Rate: %4.4
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Buyer has USD Wallet and he paid to the EUR wallet. Fee Rate: %4.5
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

%8.9 of the total amount has been paid for Paypal fees. 327 Euro's %8.9 is 26,7 Euro. Agreed amount was 300 (625) Euro + Paypal Fees as total. When refund offer is accepted by buyer, Paypal will charge seller for refund fees. Why seller is paying for both payment & refund fees from his own pocket while problem is caused by the buyer? Buyer should become a man and take responsibility of his own mistakes & actions.

---

If product has any type of imperfection or defect, seller pays for refund fees. If buyer decides to break an agreement after impeccable delivery, buyer pays for refund fees. This is the most valid trading rule in current business world. Normally, buyer should cover both payment & refund fees but whatever.


Here is the proof of Paypal Refund Request. 275 Euro offer already has been sent to the buyer but he is not accepting that. 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

---FRENCH TO ENGLISH TRANSLATE---

Hello Skoe Skoe,

Thank you for providing an answer to the Rashed Al shamali file opened against you.

We have sent your offer to Rashed Al shamali who must accept it for the matter to be resolved. If the offer is not accepted, we will continue to study the file and will contact you if we need additional information.

We will suspend the amounts associated with this transaction for the duration of the study of the file.

----------


## r12221

can you send the exact amount received on paypal, and you simply dont offer a refund, you click on the refund.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet - this is how is supposed to be done.

not offering a refund.
when offering you can decide how much you would like to refund.
this fraudster is trying and trying.
this is getting out of control admin.
please take your actions, i've had enough of this.
just refund the amount and get this over with.

----------


## BERAccounts

[Double Post]

----------


## r12221

im starting to think you still haven't learned your lesson from scamming other people.
im going to make sure people know what you are about and how you disrespect everyone.

----------


## BERAccounts

Sorry to say but you are a cheap person. I've never scammed anybody and I wouldn't even bother to do that.

As a reminder, you were the one who begged for 25 Euro discount for literally two hours straight. So I don't surprise that you want someone else pay for your own mistakes. Learn to be a man and take responsibility of your own mistakes.

He was going to pay for Paypal fees, not seller. Total amount of the agreement was '625 Euro + Paypal Fees + New Account'.
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## r12221

im telling you, ur dying for every pinch of money u can get ur hands on.
If u had a single drop of sense of humor, people would atleast respect you.
i still find it hard to believe how you are eligible to be promoting yourself on this platform with that sense of humor.
you dont deserve any recognition in this platform.
Epic NPC got rid of you for a reason and i hope OwnedCore do the exact same.
This communicant doesn't deserve scmbags like you

----------


## r12221

from all the screenshots you took, show me one screenshot of me disrespecting you or even talking shit, that clearly shows ur character you golddigger.

----------


## r12221

he says show the screenshot of the transaction not the FAQ of paypal.
twisting everything he says.
unbelievable.

----------


## BERAccounts

I will be unbanned on EpicNPC at 19th of this month. In reality, you are broke and you just purchased something that you couldn't afford. So you tried every single possible way for break the agreement. Next time purchase things that you can afford.

I didn't even made 1 single cent from this deal. I will always stand against people like you. I am here just because I don't want you to abuse innocent people.

----------


## BERAccounts

> from all the screenshots you took, show me one screenshot of me disrespecting you or even talking shit, that clearly shows ur character you golddigger.


Imgur: The magic of the Internet 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## r12221

Get your facts right, 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
you are staying banned as per the admin if you wanna continue lying go ahead.
words speak for themselves.
you are staying banned.
simple as that.
the faster u accept it the more u'll feel better about your self u pathetic fraud.

----------


## r12221

lol after calling me a fraud bro you embarrassing yourself dude.

----------


## r12221

good luck im leaving the gm to deal with you,
@D3Boost

----------


## r12221

you said the exact same thing about another scam you had - Imgur: The magic of the Internet

" im not making any profit from this service" 

is this all weird or what.

How are you even running a business if your just not making profit with every service .

clearly this is not a profitable business its a scam business.

----------


## BERAccounts

You are talking too much but nothing useful coming out from your mouth. 

Rather than talking, go to resolution center and accept the refund request. You paid for sending fees, seller will pay for refund fees.

If moderator says seller should refund 300 Euro, go do a counter-offer on Paypal dispute and change amount to 300 Euro. Seller will accept your offer.

----------


## r12221

bro ur an idiot there is no fee's for refund.
what are you saying 
stop being an idiot please.

----------


## BERAccounts

Nothing is free in this world, not even refunds...

----------


## r12221

thats ur scamming logic

----------


## BERAccounts

I guess you are very used to do forced-refunds and chargebacks without consent of seller. So no surprise that you think performing a refund on Paypal has no fees. Since you make sellers pay for them all of the time.

----------


## r12221

keep it going dude.

----------


## BERAccounts

Just go to Paypal resolution center and do a counter-offer as 300 Euro. Is it so hard to understand? Currently Paypal is awaiting for your response.

----------


## D3Boost

Please issue a refund of 300 EUR.

r12221 please submit a counter-offer on Paypal dispute and change amount to 300 EUR if possible.

----------


## r12221

i dont have an offer on paypal it just says under review.

----------


## r12221

let him just issue a refund and i'll get it. dont offer one

----------


## BERAccounts

I don’t know how system works on Paypal dispute negotiations regarding refund amount. I will be here if anything is needed.

----------


## r12221

Tell ur seller to go to transcation and click on refund.
End of this story. 
Stop acting stupid.

----------


## BERAccounts

If you dispute a payment and refund amount is lower than the total amount, process becomes more complex. He made a refund request and most likely you will receive that offer after a Paypal worker checks the case. Since it says “Under Review”. 

If you would get a work rather than spending your whole day on non-sense subjects, you would be able to afford a 625 Euro product and we wouldn’t waste our time here. So stop acting like a parrot and do a counter-offer when Paypal brings you a refund offer from seller.

----------


## D3Boost

r12221 please just accept the refund on PayPal's resolution center.

----------


## r12221

clearly this absolute retard doesnt understand and he's only lying - Imgur: The magic of the Internet

this is what paypal are telling me no offer recieved.
its still under process.
you better learn how to talk before i teach you what your parents never taught you, some manners.

----------


## r12221

u can clearly see that the seller is disputing against the claim, so clearly there is one part that he isn't informing you @D3Boost

----------


## BERAccounts

If seller doesn't pay to you, I will cover your loss by myself. But according to the screenshot that I uploaded, he made a refund request to you.

----------


## BERAccounts

@r12221 Can you cancel the dispute? So he can refund the whole amount manually in few minutes. You will be refunded for the whole amount that we have received.

----------


## r12221

there is no option of cancelling it.

----------


## r12221

tell the seller go to the transaction and refund it like i showed you in the pic before.

----------


## BERAccounts

> tell the seller go to the transaction and refund it like i showed you in the pic before.


He cannot refund like that because money is currently on hold. When you dispute someone, his funds getting frozen. Don't worry we will solve that. Go to resolution center and check if you can find a button for cancel your claim.

----------


## r12221

no i cant.
tell your seller to email paypal and tell them i want to refund the money.
end of story

----------


## BERAccounts

It doesn't works like that. If you wouldn't escalate a claim to Paypal, this issue would be resolved already. Just find a way to close this dispute. After that, even if seller doesn't wants to refund to you, I will cover your whole expenses from my own pocket.

----------


## r12221

bro it does, its a disupute u can agree or disagree with me an email from your seller to paypal will resolve it, just email paypal and tell them i would like to refund the money.
and dont blame it on me, u are the one who said give me back the account and i will refund you.
simple as, accept it. 
things would've been much easier if u stood by ur word.

----------


## BERAccounts

If you wouldn't threaten my seller with forced-refund, I had no reason to secure the product. So we both did mistakes on our end. I apologize to you regarding my attitude. Let's try to solve this peacefully. Sounds good to you?

----------


## r12221

thats all i ask from the beginning.
simple as.

----------


## r12221

and i cant cancel the dispute.

----------


## BERAccounts

Then if you also realized that you did mistakes from your side, I have no problem with solving this peacefully. 

Seller also doesn't have that option. I will tell him to send an e-mail to Paypal for make process faster. In any way, you don't need to worry about your money. I will cover your whole expenses by myself if something goes wrong.

----------


## r12221

listen the thing is if you were in my position, u would've done the exact same.
My point is after all this, we didnt need to go to ownedcore or epic npc to solve this. if u had trusted me from the beginning like i trusted you this would've never happen.

----------


## BERAccounts

I cannot risk something that is not belongs to me. As much as I am responsible against you, I am also responsible against to them. Like you know, I haven't received any money from your and I haven't demanded for that. I was just trying to make both side happy and safe in end of the day. I am still keeping account under my possession for not risk your refund request. I haven't returned it back to the seller. 

So like I said, we both did some mistakes in this case. Let's solve that peacefully and move on.

----------


## r12221

i still havent recieved anything from paypal, do you mind contacting the seller and updating me what is going on exactly from is POV?

----------


## BERAccounts

> i still havent recieved anything from paypal, do you mind contacting the seller and updating me what is going on exactly from is POV?


According to him, no updates on his side either. I guess we have to wait till Paypal review the case.

Best Regards

----------


## r12221

the offer i got is 275 i will decline it let him offer me 300 euros.

----------


## BERAccounts

I will make him offer 300 Euro and Sending Fees to you. Let me know after you decline the offer.

----------


## r12221

just offer a 300 euro refund 
that its.
take the 27 euro.

----------


## BERAccounts

I sent him a message regarding that. He will proceed another refund request when he sees my message.

----------


## r12221

Can you refund it now?

----------


## BERAccounts

Paypal is reviewing your action. When seller have the refund button again, he will refund.

----------


## r12221

He already has it the dispute has ended can you refund it.

----------


## r12221

tell your seller to refund the money.
so we can get over it

----------


## BERAccounts

> He already has it the dispute has ended can you refund it.


Is dispute is currently closed? I will let him know about that and make him refund total amount back to you.

----------


## r12221

yes, let him refund the 300 euros

----------


## BERAccounts

I sent him a notification message. I will update this topic after refund has been issued successfully.

----------


## r12221

Imgur: The magic of the Internet - so you refund in dollars when to to get as much as possible from it + 300 euro.
@D3Boost

----------


## BERAccounts

It is auto-convert because your wallet is USD. Refund has been issued as 336,84 USD. Every single penny that seller has been received refunded in full. Also remove that screenshot, it contain seller's adress which is illegal to share.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## r12221

+ you didnt issue a refund you just sent the money, you have to issue a refund.

----------


## BERAccounts

I have sent you 15,4 USD + Fees seperately for cover your Paypal fees aswell. So 336,84 USD + 16.5 USD has been sent to you.

----------


## r12221

you have to click on confirm.

----------


## BERAccounts

Confirm what?

----------


## r12221

click on the payment u sent, and hit confirm

----------


## r12221

the same way u asked me to confirm in ur order

----------


## BERAccounts

There are no confirm button. Your Paypal must be new which has no receiving money flow. You might need to send them some identification documents to verify it. They might release your funds in few days aswell.

----------


## r12221

bro, dont act like u dont know what im talking about. go to the transaction and confirm it

----------


## BERAccounts

If you have a new Paypal, they can hold your money for up to 21 days. There are no confirm button. Money has been send as 353,34 USD. rest is between you and Paypal.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## D3Boost

You shouldn't have sent him money, but rather issued a refund for the transaction. r12221 did you receive the money?

----------


## BERAccounts

Seller had no extra funds on his Paypal. He sent every single penny that he received. So he couldn't refund because it asks for whole 327 Euro + 27 Euro. I have also sent 25 Euro to the seller for his character transfer.

----------


## r12221

screenshot the other 16 dollars.

----------


## BERAccounts

What's the point of me uploading a screenshot of the payment if you see it in your balance?

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## r12221

bro send the payment on the transaction page, stop dodging it.
just do it

----------


## r12221

the same way u sent this, send it with the 16 dollars.

----------


## r12221

@D3Boost i've recieved the first transaction, but the second one has to be confirmed from him.
which he isn't doing.
please let him confirm it.

----------


## BERAccounts

I don’t even understand what are you talking about. I have proof of payment for both of the transactions. If you haven’t received, Paypal sees your account as potential threat and holding your funds till certain amount of time passed. Proof of this is, 16.5 USD payment arrived successfully but they are holding the bigger amount for avoid fraud cases. That means your Paypal is not on trusted accounts list. There are no confirm the payment button and money deducted from seller’s Paypal account. I’ve uploaded screenshot of it.

Seller simply sent every dime he had and I did another payment for cover your fees. If he doesn’t have 327 + 27 for refund, Paypal doesn’t let him to perform a partial refund because you declined his partial refund offer on dispute.

----------


## r12221

bro when i payed for ur account, u asked me to confirm the i've received the product.
now u have to do the same.
stop acting stupid, its clear what u are trying to do.
just go to paypal on the transaction and confirm
thats why its on hold.
ur pathetic dude.

----------


## r12221

and the other thing is u didnt issue a refund. what u did was send the money so paypal can take the fee's, now u are trying to issue a payment for the fee's but u are not confirming the transaction.
its all clear bro.
after all the stuff u said of trying to be respectful and end it on good terms u are still trying to scam.
i dont understand ur stupidity.
just confirm and all this is done and stop being pathetic.

----------


## r12221

so now whats the point but the past transactions u've sent the exact screenshot of every details in the transcation except this right?

----------


## r12221

@D3Boost please deal with this gentlemen so we can not blow stuff out of proportion

----------


## BERAccounts

Listen I will keep it very short since you are having hard time to understand. When you refused his partial refund offer, he cannot perform partial refunds anymore. He had 310 EUR on his Paypal account and Paypal was asking for 327 + Refund Fees. So he cannot perform a partial refund. He sent you the raw amount and I've covered your Paypal fees seperately. What is so hard to understand about that?

He doesn't have 'Confirm the Payment' button and money has been deducted from his Paypal account. Paypal holds bigger payments that is received by suspicious accounts & new accounts for a certain amount of time. It is between you and Paypal.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet (He doesn't have Confirm the Payment button because he already did)

----------


## r12221

im talking about the 16 dollars not the 327

----------


## BERAccounts

He confirmed too.

----------


## r12221

for the 16 dollars?

----------


## BERAccounts

Both confirmed. They might release tomorrow.

----------


## D3Boost

Closing this in 24 hours as it has gone for way too long. Both payments have been confirmed. You can contact PayPal if you still did not receive it and/or continue with your claim on PayPal.

Edit: Closed & considered resolved.

----------

